# Automower Owner



## kyle263611 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi guys!

Automower here. Any questions I can field? I'm on my 3rd season and have disassembled it more than once so I'm pretty knowledgeable now.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

which brand? I'm considering setting this up at my folks place. Other questions: How do you manage front/rear yard situations where a gate is involved? What about obstacles ?? They're always out in the yard in their little vegetable garden and hoses & buckets and soccer balls from the grandkids are always part of the landscape. Oh, not to mention randomly placed trees planted in the middle of the yard because they saved it from some nurseries' clearance rack!! lol

Lastly, is there a DIY installation option to reduce the up-front cost, or is it dealer-only


----------



## kyle263611 (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for the questions:

which brand? - *I have the Husqvarna 450x automower, but worx landroid is another competitor that's pretty well done. 
There are lots of brands, and multiple models depending on acreage and terrain. Husqvarna makes a 4wd version that can do some pretty extreme hills. If you're really interested, I'd just suggest researching ones specific to your setup. No need to overbuy as usually the only benefit is the ability to mow more acreage.*
I'm considering setting this up at my folks place. Other questions: How do you manage front/rear yard situations where a gate is involved? Multiple ways. M*any have created a 'flappy gate' right over a guide wire so the mower makes it's own way between the two years. If you have pets that might take advantage of that, then you can just have two base units and move the mower each week between front and back.* https://i.ytimg.com/vi/pcojCi8DfRc/maxresdefault.jpg

What about obstacles ?? They're always out in the yard in their little vegetable garden and hoses & buckets and soccer balls from the grandkids are always part of the landscape. Oh, not to mention randomly placed trees planted in the middle of the yard because they saved it from some nurseries' clearance rack!! lol *Boundary wire around big obstacles, and the mower deals with all others by using ultrasound sensors to slow down when he gets close, and then when he bumps things, he turns around and goes away. I have a playground, a trampoline, a shed, multiple trees, and other than a few scrapes on his plastic the obstacles don't really affect him. it runs so low to the ground the blades fold back in so it physically can't run over a person. It has nicked up a cheap hose we left laying around, but that's the worst of it. I have realized that my trees can't have big large piles of mulch or straw around them as it can't deal with steep immediate grade changes (deals fine with normal landscaping hills).*

Lastly, is there a DIY installation option to reduce the up-front cost, or is it dealer-only: *Yep! There's also tons of resources starting to pop up. Tons of facebook groups where people are more than happy to talk you through it, and I"m starting a forum for just the robotic mowers where we can share the knowledge. You can buy this online and never see a dealer. Husqvarna also has support, as does worx and some of the other robot mower creators.*


----------

